

Ask HN: personal blog logo  - kalimatas

It's well known that top left corner of the page attracts users attention first (http://styleguide.yahoo.com/writing/write-web/eye-tracking-where-do-readers-look-first).<p>The question is: if you have a personal blog and you dont't actually have any kind of logo or something, what should you place there? Share your opinions please.
======
Divyaesh
I will put my Blog name it self. It will quit simple and nice.

------
kral
My photo? I'm a nice guy.

